

Genius Open Source Libraries  - gregbow
http://eng.genius.com/blog/2010/07/29/genius-open-source-libraries/

======
ericingram
The numerous distribution points of programming libraries are dizzying. There
will come a time when applying code like this to a project doesn't feel so
dirty.

